# New grips for my Bersas



## wiredgeorge (Nov 21, 2010)

My daughters bought me new grips from Welcome to Designer Grips - Owner's name is Paul and he is a good guy. The grips are very nice quality and priced fairly. I got smooth for my 380 and dimpled for the Plus.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## R.Ph. 380 (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice, I have his carbon fiber grips on my wife's 380CC. Here's another great maker if you're in the market for some exotic wood grips: Marschalgrips.com He's in Budapest, Hungary and is a fine craftsman.

Bill


----------

